# salts



## chefmjg (Aug 28, 2012)

I am going to start curing my bacon today but was wondering what type of salt to use regular or kosher or does it matter.

                                        thanks mike


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 28, 2012)

It's a matter of personal preference, anything without iodine added is fine.
I typically use Morton canning and pickling salt because it's cheap.



~Martin


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Aug 28, 2012)

I used Morton's sea salt on my first bacon because that's what I had.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 28, 2012)

Table salt has fillers and anti caking stuff in it....  I use the canning/pickling variety or Kosher...  Be sure to weigh the salt.... different salts weigh differently compared to volume measure....    Dave


----------

